# Prairie dog hunting Moab



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been wanting a good varminting experience for quite awhile, the kind where you just blaze through scores of rounds with really hot action. My buddy and I have a local from Moab who is going to show us the prairie dog action around Moab when the season is here. Has anyone here experienced it? If so, what can I expect as far as how hot the action is, the ranges I will be shooting at and such?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Just remember the following:



> *Season closed April 1-June 15
> From April 1 to June 15, prairie dog hunting is prohibited on all of Utah's public lands. This closure protects prairie dogs while they breed and raise their litters. It helps prairie dogs reproduce successfully and gives their young a better chance of survival. During this period, hunting is permitted on private lands.
> After June 15, hunting is permitted only for white-tailed and Gunnison's prairie dogs.*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I do not hunt the sage rats in Utah but............. I'll travel to other states to shoot the vermin. Ranges............... nothin under a hundred out to as far as the optics can reach.


----------

